# Big Beautiful Cutts, All Day Long



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yesterday was insane. The fishing was just phenomenal and I've been missing days like these.

Having been on so many family trips lately, this week was reserved for a solo trip to a favorite area of mine. The mountains are so rich and green this time of year and the fishing is excellent, so off I went into the world of giant quaking aspen, green grass, and shaded trails.










My hike wasn't too long, but my first stop required a little trail blazing. It was a small beaver pond that I've fished a couple of times, always full of little cutthroat.

Imagine my surprise when I saw this:










The pond was completely stacked with spawning cutts. From the looks of it, most were between 16 and 20 inches.

There must have been 40 or more in the pond. What a find!

Sneaking up as carefully as possible, I made my way to within reach and watched for a few minutes to observe their behavior. They seemed very aggressive, feeding in the deeper area as the others churned vigorously in the gravel.

Not knowing which fly to choose and not wanting to spook the fish with anything, I tied on a red killer caddis and carefully placed my first cast.

It didn't take long and I had a big bend in my rod with a 22" pig of a female on the fly.










She fought very hard and took awhile to get in, causing her a lot of stress. I nursed her back to health carefully in the clean flowing water coming in behind me and sent her back to drop off those eggs.

The first fish of the day was quite the start. Better than I could have asked for. What really surprised me after the long battle in a small hole, was hooking right into another nice fish, this time a male.










These are Bonneville cutts, though the colors they exhibit would tempt many to believe they're Colorado's.










Even more surprising, they just kept rolling in, one after another.

Pardon the itchy trigger finger, but I really only took pics of the prettiest ones.



















Another couple of big ones:



















They were hitting flies on top, but I couldn't tell what they were. The smallest dries I had were Parachute Adams, so I tried my luck with that for awhile. No dice.

Once the fly got wet and started sinking, they were all over it. That led to plenty more fish.




























This was the smallest cutt that I caught in the pond, and the only one under 14".










I couldn't believe how great the fishing was and how nice the fish were this time.

After so many fish, I felt like taking a break and ate some lunch. It was nice to just sit and listen to the world go 'round. I took my time, but eventually needed to start thinking about going home. Promising myself to only fish a little bit longer, I started throwing some jigs and hardware.

They were still hitting everything. Just nuts!










This was my only bleeder and I took it home. The fillets actually looked pretty good, considering it was a spawning male.










It taped at 19".

More came and went, like before. Again, pic overload, but they were all just so pretty. They deserved a photo.










Especially this one.





































So many great fish. I can't believe they still kept on hitting my gear. Better fishing than that is hard to come by and it's just the kind of day that I've needed.










Another pond was somewhat close, and happened to be in the direction of my car, so I really had no choice but to fish it. Just like my little beaver pond, this one was also fed by a spring, just up the hill.










These fish were almost as eager as the ones I had been catching already. Another blowout ensued for about a half hour and these cutts were also very colorful, though a bit smaller.





































Check out that pepper:










There were quite a few that had some irregularities with their gill plates. They looked otherwise great.










Weird.










Most of them looked just fine though.










Here's my biggest from that pond:










It's all about a hike through the aspens. I couldn't have asked for a better day.










Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

awesome, simply awesome


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on a wonderfull day. Very nice.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm really glad you were able to finally get a day like that for yourself, they can be a long time in between! Beautiful fish, just beautiful!


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow! Thats all I have to say about that


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time and as always Awesome report and photos. 8)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Way to go, Loah. Good to see that area treat you so well!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I love those ones with sparse BIG spots! Beautiful fish!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Justin. Those are gorgeous fish. Looks like the perfect day.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude !!!!! Freakin awesome!!!!! Love it


----------



## duck_mojo (Dec 18, 2011)

200 dollars if you tell me where this is at cash


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

What a very refreshing and relaxing report LOAH. Thanks for taking us along on your solo fishing expedition. For sure a special place you've got there. Awesome colors on them fish and glad it was a fun-tastic day of fishing for you.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Dayummm. Amazing, wish I could have been there. Thanks for sharing; great pictures. Keep them coming,bc and next time please invite me.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

LOAH really means LOA-Fishermen. Those fish are colored-up! Nice report-- as usual.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Post! You are a lucky man! I could use some of that therapy myself.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I had this same dream a few weeks ago! Makes a guy really hate to wake up...

Congrats on a great trip and thank you again for sharing your post and beautiful pics of beautiful fish!


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Great report. I gotta find me some secluded spots like that.


----------



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Loah, 
You just lived what I picture as paradise!!! Congrats on all the fun fishing. I am SUPER envious!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

duck_mojo said:


> 200 dollars if you tell me where this is at cash


I think you would have to pay a few people that much. Loah is in a refined group that still believes "Loose Lips Sink Ships". Good luck with that meager 2 bills.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> duck_mojo said:
> 
> 
> > 200 dollars if you tell me where this is at cash
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, I would be leery of even taking my wife to a spot like that. As strapped as I am for cash, I would still laugh at that offer. Try adding a couple zeros, then we could talk.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Flyfishn247 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I would be leery of even taking my wife to a spot like that.


Hahaha, tell your wife to tighten it up. Just playin.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks guys. It's been hard to focus on anything but day dreaming since Saturday.  Trout for brains.



brookieguy1 said:


> I think you would have to pay a few people that much. Loah is in a refined group that still believes "Loose Lips Sink Ships". Good luck with that meager 2 bills.





Flyfishn247 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I would be leery of even taking my wife to a spot like that. As strapped as I am for cash, I would still laugh at that offer. Try adding a couple zeros, then we could talk.


Two Benji's _does_ sound pretty nice about now, but even if I believed that was a serious offer, it would be hard to sell out a spot that I worked for. I may have been told about another place in the area, but this one I found while bushwhacking the hillside one day.

:O•-:


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are some toads!


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd be happy just knowing the general area to explore!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank`s for the trip it was awesome


----------



## hedged (May 20, 2012)

I see the trail head picture has gone missing.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Lots of nice healthy fish for such a small pond.


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

That's Awesome! I hope one day to find a hole like that!


----------

